# What kind of cardio do you do?



## Spongy (Jan 11, 2013)

PoB sent me a PM last night to let me know that his Rumba classes are going really well, and it got me to thinking about all the various forms and types of cardio out there.  What do you guys prefer when cutting?  Personally, I do LISS on the Elliptical.  Low impact, slow burn!


----------



## losieloos (Jan 11, 2013)

Stepmill, or just walking on the treadmill.


----------



## getgains (Jan 11, 2013)

love the elliptical been doing 5mins x3 of rowing past couple of weeks just for a change


----------



## SAD (Jan 11, 2013)

What is c-a-r-d-i-o?  (Sentence should be pronounced slowly as if I'm Mike Tyson trying to learn a new word and enunciate it properly.)


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 11, 2013)

over 5 reps!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 11, 2013)

elliptical but those spin classes are crazy and you burn so many damn calories


----------



## SAD (Jan 11, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> over 5 reps!



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## hawks58 (Jan 11, 2013)

I switch it up to keep it interesting. Lately getting some pretty good results cycling though, like the ones that are more like real bikes. My girl wants to do zumba though....


----------



## losieloos (Jan 11, 2013)

Zumba will make you look like a fairy.


----------



## amore169 (Jan 11, 2013)

I usually use the treadmill on an incline level to the max at low speed, usually 3.5-4. Or when i feel brave enough i use the stairmaster.


----------



## hawks58 (Jan 11, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Zumba will make you look like a fairy.



yeah I know, a huge fairy....

If it gets me laid though, guess it can't hurt.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 11, 2013)

Stepmill or jump rope.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 11, 2013)

Usually step mill, but I also jump rope or do HITT on the concept2 rower.


----------



## grind4it (Jan 11, 2013)

15 minutes of incline (5-8*) treadmill at 3 mph before workout. My heart rate is 120-130 bpm, no more; no less. 25 minutes of the same after workout. On my off days 45 minutes same way. I like to stay lean I'm currently 236 and 9% BF


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 11, 2013)

I run and do sprints


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 11, 2013)

What you all do cardio!?  Damn I thought you were taking a magic pill.....joking!  I mix in up quite a bit. Pushing and pulling sleds really works for me.  Running Hills.  Sprints. Even tire flipping.  All theses really work my cardio.  I hate with a passion running on treadmill and Bikes at the gym.  But I do what's necessary.


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 11, 2013)

Havent cut yet, but my cardio consists of rowing and distance bike riding..


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 11, 2013)

MMA and sex.  Not at the same time though..  I mean come on, I cant believe you all even thought like that..


----------



## Omegareign (Jan 11, 2013)

Cardio?  Does walking in and out of the gym count?       I play softball 3-4 days a week, thats my cardio.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 11, 2013)

Sled pulls....  Twice per week. I'd love to joke with SAD and SFG about wtf is cardio... But as my weight keeps going up, its getting harder to keep healthy.  You'll never find my chubby ass on a treadmill and I'm not trying to get lean, but I do want to exercise my most important muscle.  Its also because my fiance pointed out that after we get it on its not attractive that I lay limp and lifeless on top of her panting like a dog lol....

I've done a Zumba class too btw... Banged one of the women in the class   Of course it was my girlfriend, but still it got me laid lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 11, 2013)

I like to ride a bike after lifting


----------



## PFM (Jan 11, 2013)

I watch 5 minutes of Rachel Maddow and my heart rate goes through the roof for an hour, all the cardio I need.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 11, 2013)

PFM said:


> I watch 5 minutes of Rachel Maddow and my heart rate goes through the roof for an hour, all the cardio I need.


^^^
Holly Shit man I feel the same way!!!!! My wife knows when I have been watching that or CNN! I get all red and pissed at the world!


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 11, 2013)

sex, as ofton as i can for as long as i can


----------



## airagee23 (Jan 11, 2013)

SAD said:


> What is c-a-r-d-i-o?  (Sentence should be pronounced slowly as if I'm Mike Tyson trying to learn a new word and enunciate it properly.)



I agree. I cant. My lower back hurts from all the basketball I used to play. All the dunking did my back in. Plus have a torn left acl so NO cardio for me.


----------



## g0re (Jan 11, 2013)

airagee23 said:


> I agree. I cant. My lower back hurts from all the basketball I used to play. All the dunking did my back in. Plus have a torn left acl so NO cardio for me.



Figured you were into hoops.

At first I thought ur name was Ai ragee.

But its AIR-A-G 23.


----------



## getgains (Jan 12, 2013)

yeah my ankles are fukt from basketball but it worked out i got a free college education and all kindsa college tang


----------



## DF (Jan 12, 2013)

I do the type of cardio called NONE!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 12, 2013)

my fat ass cut with a ton of hiit running on a treadmill, now its more of a release for me I run 2 to 5 times a week treadmill 2.5 to 4 miles in 30 min then hit the weights I loving it .


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 12, 2013)

I type reaLLY FAST. tHERE i jus DI CARDO.

RESVPCT.
VETW

#:-S


----------



## g0re (Jan 12, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I type reaLLY FAST. tHERE i jus DI CARDO.
> 
> RESVPCT.
> VETW
> ...



Lol, you must be on tren!


----------



## PFM (Jan 12, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> ^^^
> Holly Shit man I feel the same way!!!!! My wife knows when I have been watching that or CNN! I get all red and pissed at the world!



I find it beyond the slightest reasonable sense any normal person would listen to some sexually confused media puppet. That Rachel Maddow looks more male then most 10 year old boys. She (or better yet IT) is nothing but a smart ass with one short punctuated pun after another. People call that reporting news.....no wonder this country is slipping.


----------



## Jada (Jan 13, 2013)

Short rest while lifting (1min rest)


----------



## BigTruck (Jan 14, 2013)

I use the elliptical as well. High resistance (level12 or higher) and steady speed around 6 MPH. I try.and run at least 3 miles which usually takes me around 27 28 min. It varies. Cuts off fat quick


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 15, 2013)

Jump rope is the best cardio Ive found.  IMO you can get more done in 5 min of rope than most people get with eqpt.  Its easier on the knees too.


----------



## SystM (Jan 15, 2013)

For all of you doing LISS cardio remember to keep this in an AEROBIC state and not an ANAEROBIC aka muscle burning

Think about counting your breaths while doing cardio

Each time weight is forced through the foot you should breath 

Deep in and force fully out. GASP IN GASP IN. Blow out blow out. This will not only fix cramping and maybe even boredom but 

I know a few of you guys will get a laugh out of the verbiage used in this post lulz


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 15, 2013)

I ride my girl.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 15, 2013)

Manny1656 said:


> For all of you doing LISS cardio remember to keep this in an AEROBIC state and not an ANAEROBIC aka muscle burning
> 
> Think about counting your breaths while doing cardio
> 
> ...



In all seriousness manny is correct. 
I ride the stationary bike only. 90-100
RPM's at a tension where you are breathing
Hard and sweating but where your legs
Are not burning. You want to keep this 
In an aerobic state. Not a muscle burning
State. I do this 35-45 min Max preferably
On an empty stomach. 
My first gym when I started lifting had
A lot of guys who competed. I'd see these
Monsters on a little stationary bike
Doing cardio never anything else or
The stair master. I asked why not the stair
Master, wouldn't you burn more calories?
The answer was, no. All you want to do
For cardio is to get your heart rate up
For a prolonged period of time to kick
Up your metabolism. If you do stairs or the
Bike and your legs are burning then you
Are working out that muscle and that is
Not your purpose. Train your legs on your
Leg day. 
The purpose of doing cardio on an empty
Stomach is, if you have just slept for 8
Hours you then have no food in your stomach
To use for fuel"energy " so your body
Will be forced to use stored fat as energy
Therefore you will burn your fat much 
Quicker. I will do cardio and abs first thing
In the morning and then work out later in
The day.


----------



## SystM (Jan 15, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> In all seriousness manny is correct.
> I ride the stationary bike only. 90-100
> RPM's at a tension where you are breathing
> Hard and sweating but where your legs
> ...



Excellent post


----------

